# Bruit d'hélicoptère



## herculo (23 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Mon vaillant petit iBook G4, né en 2003, me fait un drôle de truc: quand j'appuie sur le bouton d'alimentation, rien ne se passe sinon un bruit d'hélicoptère (d'accord, un petit hélicoptère) et rien d'autre n'arrive, l'écran reste noir. On dirait qu'un truc tourne dans le vide. Je vais l'apporter chez le médecin mais d'après vous, c'est mort ou bien? Ou est-ce de la jalousie depuis un mois que j'ai un MacBook? Ah tiens, pendant que j'y suis. Je sens comme de l'électricité statique sur l'alu du MacBook quand il est relié à l'alimentation. Pas sûr qu'il soit relié à une prise de terre. Ca craint?
Merci.


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Mai 2009)

Salut
Tente un reset PMU -> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr_FR

Regard içi -> http://www.coreyarnold.org/ibook/ (j'espère que tu lit l'anglais, sinon je peut traduire l'essentiel )

Ton problème doit sûrement venir de la VDDR qui se dessoude, la maladie des iBook G4 
C'est assez facile à réparer. Sinon tient le par l'angle en bas à gauche du trackpad et démarre dis nous si tu à le Bong de démarrage !


----------



## herculo (24 Mai 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Salut
> Tente un reset PMU -> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr_FR
> 
> Regard içi -> http://www.coreyarnold.org/ibook/ (j'espère que tu lit l'anglais, sinon je peut traduire l'essentiel )
> ...


Merci. Pour l'anglais, ça va, mais pour me mettre à dépiauter la bestiole, je suis moins à l'aise


----------



## herculo (28 Mai 2009)

Et voilà ce qu'en dit Aldorande...

"Echange standard de la carte mère et remplacement du radiateur défectueux.
Information: le materiel a visiblement subi un choc important, le côté avant droit du capot est endommagé et l'écran n'est pas aligné.
ne bip pas au demarrage : pas de video : bruit de ventillateur TRES important -> carte mere HS
Disque dur testé dans un boitier externe ==> RAS avec outils disque dur ( disque non d'origine apple )"

Alors le souci, c'est que mon iBook (de 2003) n'a subi aucun choc important. Certes, à l'avant droit, le capot est cassé, mais c'est à force d'usure du plastoc. Il n'y a eu aucun choc. Ou alors le chat l'a fait tombé et gentiment l'a remis en place.
Vous en dites quoi?
Merci d'avance.
PS: ah oui, et le devis s'élève à 723 euros, youpi.


----------



## -oldmac- (28 Mai 2009)

J'en dit que tu fait ce que j'ai mis au dessus et que tu répare t'a carte mère pour 0&#8364;

"ne bip pas au démarrage" -> MDR c'est pas un PC 

Sinon Aldorande sont des arnaquer (d'après ce que j'ai pu lire), bien que le devis est le prix normal pur le changement de carte mère. Bien sur le changement ne vaut pas le cout. Répare la toi même car c'est un problème très connus et assez simple à réparer


----------



## herculo (29 Mai 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> J'en dit que tu fait ce que j'ai mis au dessus et que tu répare t'a carte mère pour 0
> 
> "ne bip pas au démarrage" -> MDR c'est pas un PC
> 
> Sinon Aldorande sont des arnaquer (d'après ce que j'ai pu lire), bien que le devis est le prix normal pur le changement de carte mère. Bien sur le changement ne vaut pas le cout. Répare la toi même car c'est un problème très connus et assez simple à réparer


Merci à toi. Ce qui me saoule, c'est qu'il n'y a eu aucun choc, mais bon. Foutu pour foutu, j'ai bien envie de tenter le coup et de plonger mes gros doigts là-dedans. La marche à suivre, c'est le lien en anglais que tu postais plus haut?


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Mai 2009)

Oui c'est le lien du dessus


----------

